# Moral Turpitude/Visa



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

I am engaged to my girlfriend who lives in America. We'll be starting the k-1 visa process soon and I may have came upon a problem and I would really love to get it confimed if posssible.

I have one police caution for holding a wooden samurai sword in a public area [outside my house] when I was once argueing ith a neighbour. The weapon is wooden and was never used or brought close to the person or anything like that. It was just a silly desicion. 

Will this effect anything under Moral Turpitude? I've read a lot of things and apparently anything like a weapon/concealed weapon/harrasment isn't listed under Moral Turpitude providing the weapon wasn't actually used? As I said it's literally the only thing on my record and it is a caution which I was taken to the station for and I was there for about 2 hours while they sorted it out.

I do have an anxiety disorder and get dla for it but that's irrellevant.

Thank you for anyone who can give me some light on this as I am very nervous and I love this woman with all of my heart and we are prepared to go through the process as she has an appointment to see an immigration lawyer this friday to ensure the riddance of mistakes.

Thank you again.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you check USCIS's Web site you'll find an excellent page describing "Crimes of Moral Turpitude" (CIMT). I would like to post the direct link for you to that 100% noncommercial U.S. government Web page that directly and neatly answers your question, but then if I did that this message wouldn't even exist within a few minutes. 

I'd say no, your offense does not rise to CIMT level.


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> If you check USCIS's Web site you'll find an excellent page describing "Crimes of Moral Turpitude" (CIMT). I would like to post the direct link for you to that 100% noncommercial U.S. government Web page that directly and neatly answers your question, but then if I did that this message wouldn't even exist within a few minutes.
> 
> I'd say no, your offense does not rise to CIMT level.


So then there's not much to worry about? I'm so scared of not being able to be with her that I lose sleep. I'd still need a police crtificate and all, right? Also, sorry to ask but it saves another thread.... I know she has to pay the fees of the K-1 fiance visa, and her mother has offered to co-sponsor me as she earns 52k a year, but what do I need to pay in terms of the k-1 visa if anything? I have some savings but it isn't that much.

Thank you so very much..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Were you convicted or not? If you were you have to declare it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> If you check USCIS's Web site you'll find an excellent page describing "Crimes of Moral Turpitude" (CIMT). I would like to post the direct link for you to that 100% noncommercial U.S. government Web page that directly and neatly answers your question, but then if I did that this message wouldn't even exist within a few minutes.
> 
> I'd say no, your offense does not rise to CIMT level.


What is it with this drama - official links do not get deleted. And BTW - nobody is perfect - if it does happen all it takes is a note be it a post or PM.


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> Were you convicted or not? If you were you have to declare it.


I never went to court or anything like that. It was just a caution in which they took my fingerprints and held me in a little jail room for an hour or two as it was my first offence in my entire 23 years of living.

Is this ok?

Thank you dearly


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> What is it with this drama - official links do not get deleted. And BTW - nobody is perfect - if it does happen all it takes is a note be it a post or PM.


Also forgive me for being naive or anything but what did you mean by 'if it does happen all it takes is a note be it a post or PM.'

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> So then there's not much to worry about? I'm so scared of not being able to be with her that I lose sleep. I'd still need a police crtificate and all, right? Also, sorry to ask but it saves another thread.... I know she has to pay the fees of the K-1 fiance visa, and her mother has offered to co-sponsor me as she earns 52k a year, but what do I need to pay in terms of the k-1 visa if anything? I have some savings but it isn't that much.
> 
> Thank you so very much..


This should walk you through K1 Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> This should walk you through K1 Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)


Thank you and sorry I know that nobody can say for sure and I hate this anxiety disorder but things would most likel;y be okay on my end regarding the things I have explained right?

so sorry to keep bumping the thread.

thank you so much


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> Also forgive me for being naive or anything but what did you mean by 'if it does happen all it takes is a note be it a post or PM.'
> 
> Thank you



Please see the quote from another poster - I responded to him.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> Thank you and sorry I know that nobody can say for sure and I hate this anxiety disorder but things would most likel;y be okay on my end regarding the things I have explained right?
> 
> so sorry to keep bumping the thread.
> 
> thank you so much


It can be overwhelming at first. You are not the first and not the last fiancé going through this. 
Go through every item on K1. One at a time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> It can be overwhelming at first. You are not the first and not the last fiancé going through this.
> Go through every item on K1. One at a time.


Thank you.

I have read quite a bit already. Is it right to believe that once my girlfriend deals with the k-1 fiance visa on her end, I can then finish up the stuff in my end without needing to travel to the u.s and then return to the uk? Like I'll get the visa by staying in the uk, be able to travel to the us using that k-1 as my travel visa and reason, and then stay in the us and apply for perm' residence?

thank you again so much


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have read quite a bit already. Is it right to believe that once my girlfriend deals with the k-1 fiance visa on her end, I can then finish up the stuff in my end without needing to travel to the u.s and then return to the uk? Like I'll get the visa by staying in the uk, be able to travel to the us using that k-1 as my travel visa and reason, and then stay in the us and apply for perm' residence?
> 
> thank you again so much


You got the basics figured out. Triple check every form you fill out and evry attachment you provide, keep copies of everything.


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> You got the basics figured out. Triple check every form you fill out and evry attachment you provide, keep copies of everything.


Thank you so very much..

Do I need to pay anything for the visa? I'm a little confused over that, but I'm still reading through with her while on skype, getting every detail together.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Visa Process Flowchart and Timeline

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently $19660


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> Thank you so very much..
> 
> Do I need to pay anything for the visa? I'm a little confused over that, but I'm still reading through with her while on skype, getting every detail together.


Fees are explained in the link I gave you under "Fees - How Much Does a K Visa Cost?"


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

The arrest was about 6 months ago and the Police were very happy with me in terms of not being violent, that they actually kept the cage in the van open as we drove to the station, and as stated, I was only there for an hour or two while they took fingerprints and filed the report. If the police certificate does come back with anything, I can easily get the station to give me a good report I believe stating that the weapon was not used, it was a simple caution and I wasn't even there a day. This would all suffice, right? I mean, if it falls under the catagory CIMT of intent to harm, then I could use the petty exception route?

It states 'An attempt to commit a crime deemed to involve moral turpitude' so that's why I was wondering... I'm not sure if they'll see me as standing at my doorstep with a wooden samurai sword as intent to do a crime that involves moral turpitude..

Thank you so much, you're all a huge relief


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, I'd say no. But just tell the truth.

Look at it this way. It happened, and you can't do anything about that. What's done is done. So why worry?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> The arrest was about 6 months ago and the Police were very happy with me in terms of not being violent, that they actually kept the cage in the van open as we drove to the station, and as stated, I was only there for an hour or two while they took fingerprints and filed the report. If the police certificate does come back with anything, I can easily get the station to give me a good report I believe stating that the weapon was not used, it was a simple caution and I wasn't even there a day. This would all suffice, right? I mean, if it falls under the catagory CIMT of intent to harm, then I could use the petty exception route?
> 
> It states 'An attempt to commit a crime deemed to involve moral turpitude' so that's why I was wondering... I'm not sure if they'll see me as standing at my doorstep with a wooden samurai sword as intent to do a crime that involves moral turpitude..
> 
> Thank you so much, you're all a huge relief


You have to include it. Have the police reports and have nots with it. Give the boken to a local dojo:>)


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> You have to include it. Have the police reports and have nots with it. Give the boken to a local dojo:>)


Thanks... would you say personally that this is a breach of moral turpitude?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> Thanks... would you say personally that this is a breach of moral turpitude?


This is a forum not legal counsel. IF your application gets rejected you will have to go through the waiver route.

Again - one step at a time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> This is a forum not legal counsel. IF your application gets rejected you will have to go through the waiver route.
> 
> Again - one step at a time.


i apologgize... this anxiety disorder is a real killer


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> This is a forum not legal counsel. IF your application gets rejected you will have to go through the waiver route.
> 
> Again - one step at a time.


i mean if it did the petty exception is there as it is my first offence or am i really not understanding this... sorry


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MrMark said:


> i mean if it did the petty exception is there as it is my first offence or am i really not understanding this... sorry


Anxiety or not - fill out the application and take it from there.


----------



## xxxxxxxxMrMark (Nov 19, 2013)

twostep said:


> Anxiety or not - fill out the application and take it from there.


thank you


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MrMark said:


> i apologgize... this anxiety disorder is a real killer


Go to the websites that have been provided. This is not a quick painless process. You will have to handle your anxiety or you will really make yourself worried sick.


----------

